# Cooking game of the week #6  2/20/2019



## cookieee (Feb 20, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone

Here is how the game is played. Every week I will post a number. Go to your cookbooks and count to that number. That is the cookbook to use this week.
Tell us what cookbook it is and something about the book. Then make something from that book and if you wish, tell us about it. That easy. 

The number for this week is #33 and/or

a cookbook with the NAME OF A COUNTRY in the title and/or

recipe using a SPICE FROM THAT COUNTRY and/or

a recipe that keeps you warm and cozy during the cold days.

HAVE A GREAT DAY!!


----------



## cookieee (Feb 20, 2019)

My #33 is "DR. BBQ'S BIG-TIME BARBECUE COOKBOOK by Ray Lampe pub.2005.

Darn, I remember now. I used this book in Game #2, L for Lampe.  Might still use it tho, DH found a pizza recipe he wants to make.

Let's see what #33 from the other bookcase is.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 20, 2019)

My #33 in the other room is "The Frugal Gourmet Cooks American" by Jeff Smith, pub. 1987

This is a very interesting book.  One section of the book lists the TV show, per episode, list the recipes made on the show and on what page in the book you can find that recipe. 

In the front of the book, Table of Contents, the recipes are listed as such.
(to mention a few)
The Native Americans:
Southwest Indians
Northwest Indians
Plains Indians

The Immigrants:
The Colonies
Philadelphia
George Washington
Thomas Jefferson
Pennsylvania Dutch
Shakers

Down South:
Southern Cookin'
New Orleans
Soul!
Peanuts
Catfish
Crawfish

and 6 other very interesting categories.  This is going to be a fun book to look through.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 23, 2019)

I know this is not a country, but a state in India, but it will do.

"A Taste of Goa" by Mridula Baljekar pub. 1995

I want to use this book because I found a recipe I want to try for Garlic Rice. Will post recipe later if we make it.


----------



## cookieee (Feb 26, 2019)

Well, it looks like you all are getting your way.

This is the last game. 

Won't bother you with it again.


----------

